# Lexmark Printer Refill? cartridges 36 & 37?



## flybuddy (Jan 8, 2009)

Help Help!

Does anyone know...

--Is it possible to successfully refill Lexmark Cartridges 36 and 37? 
--Or to override the software that says "Ink is Low" & won't allow print (even after you've refilled it)?

I don't want to buy new cartridges...its wasteful & expensive! Might as well buy a new printer  

thanks! 
(Lexmark X4650)


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Most of the cartridges these days are chipped, so that they either stop working after a cetain date, or after a certain amount of ink has been used. I believe there are ways to unchip them, but I am not too sure of the legal status of this, so I wont say more yet <g>.
It seems a bad and unfair way to do things, but they are in th ebusiness of making money, so I guess we could be stuck with it


----------



## flybuddy (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello, thank you...yes I read on other threads about some of the smart chips. 

However, I want to know if anyone out there has any experience with the Lexmark X4650 cartridges, in particular... the Lexmark 36 and 37 cartridges. Has anyone been able to successfully refill these?
thanks!


----------



## PyramidHVACR (Feb 9, 2009)

BINGO :up:just refill my 36, 37 and printing  just place tape (2) on the bottom the *outside *points 
ONLY THE ONE OUTSIDE BOTH SIDES    
HP his something like this too. 2nd try. BINGO IT WORKS. Drill right hole in top,:up::up: place tape back over refill hole LOL
(HAVE NOT REFILLED THE 37 YET) but i will try
LEXMARK X6650 ALL IN ONE WIRELESS


----------



## flybuddy (Jan 8, 2009)

I refilled the 36, thanks to info on this forum! (tape outer bottom contacts)...

any help with the 37... above doesn't work with the color cartridge...

anyone???


----------



## starzfan31 (Mar 9, 2009)

When you tape off the two outter contacts on the 36 cartridge, the refill it. Do you remove the tape before reinstalling it,, or reinstall, then take it out again and remove the tape? My printer will not print using the black cartridge with the two lower outer contacts taped off. Any news on refilling the 37 cartridge would be greatly appreciated as these things cost too much and have such little ink capacity.


----------



## flybuddy (Jan 8, 2009)

turns out the taping made it so the printer would accept the cartridge, but it wasn't actually the refilled ink in the black cartridge... it was just using the color cartridge to simulate black.

so... now i've bought the 37A and i'm going to try and refill it as soon as it goes empty...its not billed as under the return program and some sites say its refillable. don't know yet.

if that doesn't work, i'm going to trash the printer and look for another.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

flybuddy said:


> if that doesn't work, i'm going to trash the printer and look for another.


When shopping ... look for a printer that has the larger Cartridges available.
Four times the ink for twice the price .. and three less trips to the store

Don't see those cartridges here ??
http://www.stratitec.com/inkrefill/instructions.php


----------



## starzfan31 (Mar 9, 2009)

I just had to get the one lexmark printer that uses a cartridge that you cant refill. wish someone sold a cartridge resetting tool like they do for epson ink cartridges. its insane how little printing you get out of a 23 dollar cartridge. I will monitor this page and see if anyone comes up with any solutions. Im using a Z2420 wireless printer if it matters. Lol


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Got a Cartridge World nearby ???
If anyone knows how to fill one .. it'd be them
http://cartridgeworldusa4.reachlocal.net/


----------



## flybuddy (Jan 8, 2009)

lots of people working on this lexmark thing... all seem frustrated so far, but an interesting read to see what everyone's been trying...

http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/forums/printer/51393#205


----------

